

PopJam.com: A Facebook Connect-powered Chatroulette clone - eraad
http://www.popjam.com/

======
ErrantX
This is not anonymous btw. Profile picture URL's have your user id in them

<http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/v222/730/80/s197811041_5203.jpg>

<http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=197811041> finds me :)

No biggie for me personally but it might be worth being aware of!

------
marksbren
I don't want to be matched up chatting with friends (I can do that anytime)
and I don't really want total strangers (it gets creepy and dirty). However,
this could be great if it connects you to friends of friends. You could then
spend the time figuring out how you two are connected.

------
mrduncan
Interesting idea. Since this is a bit less anonymous than Chatroulette, I'd
imagine that there'll be less nudity and other shock imagery. Although, I'm
sure there will definitely still be some.

I'm curious if any dating sites have tried (or succeeded) doing something like
this. Seems like it might work - kind of an "online" bar atmosphere where
you're free to wander around meeting new people face to face.

~~~
eraad
This may be the new trend on speed dating 2.0. It would be cool if you could
choose the ambient where you want to hang out: Facebook, Twitter,
BeautifulPeople, etc.

~~~
necrecious
Making a white label random video chat service is probably viable as a
business.

I have no idea how Chatroulette can afford the bandwidth.

~~~
slig
They're using a new feature in flash 10: p2p.

Check the comments on the other news.yc thread about chatroulette.

------
fascinated
Anonymity of Chatroulette is key. This is weak.

------
sushi
Right now there are about 26 people online and I'd assume all of them are
dudes.

These things do sound fun but where are all the chicks?

~~~
jfarmer
It just launched today and got featured on TechCrunch, a predominantly male
publication. Give it time! :)

